# [Discworld] Unseen Academicals



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just noticed today that _Unseen Academicals_ by Terry Pratchett is now available for Kindle pre-order, currently at $14.99. I'm expecting to get the hardback on my birthday a week and a half after the release date of Oct. 6, but hopefully it will make the best-seller list soon and those who want to get their hands on the Kindle version will soon have it available for $9.99. 

If it does drop to $9.99 soon, I'll have to resist temptation to buy the e-version instead of waiting for my birthday.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I saw this the other day.  I'm thinking Athletes at the Unseen University.  Hurray!!!  I like the UU stories almost as much as those with Granny Weatherwax and Nanny Ogg.  (I can live without Magrat)

I'm sure I'll be picking this one up in at least ebook form.  I have about 3/4 the discworld in paper and I'm slowly (quickly) adding them to my elibrary.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I saw this the other day. I'm thinking Athletes at the Unseen University. Hurray!!! I like the UU stories almost as much as those with Granny Weatherwax and Nanny Ogg. (I can live without Magrat)
> 
> I'm sure I'll be picking this one up in at least ebook form. I have about 3/4 the discworld in paper and I'm slowly (quickly) adding them to my elibrary.


I'm a Discworld junkie. I've got them all in paper versions, including _Nanny Ogg's Cookbook_ and the "young adult" off-shoots (the "Tiffany Aching" trilogy and _The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents_), plus _Nation_, the "Bromeliad" trilogy, and _Strata_ (a sort of sci-fi precursor to the Discworld). I also read a couple of the "Johnny Maxwell" books on my Kindle -- _Only You Can Save Mankind_ was surprisingly moving to me.

I'm not sure what percentage Mr. Pratchett got for each of those, but I guess I've done my part in his becoming a multi-millionaire.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Ah... but do you have "Death's Domain"? I don't even remember where I got it, but it looks like I've had it for quite a while. I am still really tempted to get the signed UK version of "Unseen Academicals" because I -really- prefer that cover... and I have nothing signed by him yet. As for the Kindle version... I'm most definitely reading it that way and just getting the hardcover to have.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Junkies here too.  DH just realized that he won't have to wait for me to finish it on the Kindle before he can start reading!
I've ordered the signed UK version and will probably still pick up a hardback at a local store here (that way I can look at the dust jacket first and make sure it doesn't have any marks - Amazon is good at packing things, but I've gotten some pretty bad djs over the years and it seems funny to call and complain that I got the right book but the dj is a mess).
So you tell me why I am watching the pre-order and being annoyed that the K version is more expensive than the hardback


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Ah... but do you have "Death's Domain"?...


No, though I do have the "Discworld Map."  (The map itself is not all that great, but the accompanying booklet is kind of fun.)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Just got my "despatch" notice that my special order is on the way.  Hmmm, I might get it before the official release over here - insert evil chuckle here.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, doorbell just rang and we signed for an air package from the Royal Mail.
I have _Unseen Academicals_ in my hands RIGHT NOW!
Going off to read - later .


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

No fair! I haven't received anything about shipment yet 

... and that would be because my bloody bank blocked the payment for security reasons. <grouse> Guess I should have paypalled it which I just did, yay!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Trying to take it slow.  About half-way through now.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Any reviews yet? I'm still counting the days until Oct. 17 when I get my DTB. . . . 

PS: Careful with the spoilers,


Spoiler



please


.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I liked it a lot.
How's that for brief and no spoilers?


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm being good and not even purchasing it until I finish the last of the Pratchett I have already downloaded to my Kindle.  I think I have only four books left after the one I am currently reading ("Thud").  

30 down, one in process, and four to go...  What fun this has been!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Figment said:


> I'm being good and not even purchasing it until I finish the last of the Pratchett I have already downloaded to my Kindle. I think I have only four books left after the one I am currently reading ("Thud").
> 
> 30 down, one in process, and four to go... What fun this has been!


I loved _Thud_. In fact, I liked it so much I bought a copy of _Where's My Cow?_ for myself and anoter for my brother to read to my nieces.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I loved _Thud_. In fact, I liked it so much I bought a copy of _Where's My Cow?_ for myself and anoter for my brother to read to my nieces.


See, not having read them, when Figment wrote "Thud" I thought he she fell over....


Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> See, not having read them, when Figment wrote "Thud" I thought he fell over....
> 
> 
> Betsy


C'mon, get with the program! All the really cool people read all the Discworld novels.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, I am SOOO uncool.   But I'll probably get around to them eventually....

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

If "eventually" means tomorrow, then I whole-heartedly approve!  Sadly I paid the $15 for the amazon version and I have read all of four pages cuz this week has pretty much sucked the life out of me with quizzes, tests, essays and papers.  It starts out like any good Pratchett book, literally throwing you into a situation you have no idea what's going on and confusing you to no end... I think that's the only reason it managed to get put down so I could get work done rather than me emailing my professors saying I have the swine flu and can I make up all my work next week ><


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

So, I received an Amazon box yesterday, opened it up, and inside was a gift-wrapped present the size, shape, and weight of a Terry Pratchett novel, with a gift card from my older sister. My choices now are:

1. Just open it and read it, and thank her when I see her on Saturday.

2. Open it very carefully, read it, then re-wrap it, and bring it with me Saturday to by birthday dinner.

3. Show great restraint, and avoid opening it until Saturday.

4. Do #1 or #2, but find out it's some other book, and feel stupid/sheepish.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I vote for #1.  If she sent it to you early, she obviously wants you to have it and enjoy it (an hopefully it's Pratchett!)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, open it and read it.  Happy Birthday in advance!  

I haven't read any of the Discworld novels yet but have the first one that I bought for kindle after reading so much about Pratchett on these boards.  I would have chosen "Thud" first (just that I like the title), but one of the Amazon reviewers thought that the first 4 books should be read first.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I did end up opening it a couple or three hours ago and am hooked now after a slightly hesitant start. I know my sister will understand: if anything she's probably a more avid reader than I am.

As far as which book to start with, while there is certainly some advantage to reading them in order, I think they still stand up well individually. However, most will make a bit more sense and be more satisfying if read in sequence within their specific story arcs, at least; so in that case I'd at least start with _Guards! Guards!_ if you want to work your way up to _Thud_ in the "City Watch" arc (which is my favorite arc).

But I'm all for starting with _The Color of Magic_ and making sure you read at least one book a month, so that you get caught up in about 2-1/2 to 3 years.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad I wasn't the only one with a hesitant start on this one.  Definitely hooked now, though.  I was going to give you the 5th option of using the giftcard to Kindle it but it's too late


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> But I'm all for starting with _The Color of Magic_ and making sure you read at least one book a month, so that you get caught up in about 2-1/2 to 3 years.


Or you can do what I did and spend about 2.5 months reading them back-to-back-to-back. Five more books (Moving Pictures, The Truth, Monstrous Regiment, Going Postal, and Unseen Academicals) and I am totally caught up...

I do agree with what's been said about reading the Arcs in order. I think each is more fun if you know what went before...particularly the Watch Novels.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

A small spoiler free example of the kind of things you might miss by reading the books out of order... Early on Pratchett introduced the idea of anyone using five exclamation points being a sure sign that the person is insane.  This is one of my favorite things he does by the way, playing with the language and text of the book itself and making it part of the plot.  Anyway, you could be 10 or 15 books in the series and someone will say something ending in five exclamation points and he won't go back and explain what that means, it's just something you pick up on yourself.  It's almost like an injoke for fans who have read the other books.  So it's not like you miss a lot, but you do miss a bit of a joke hidden there if you don't know the reference.

I pretty much read all his books back to back as well when I started them.  Started with The Color of Magic and never looked back.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Any reviews yet? I'm still counting the days until Oct. 17 when I get my DTB. . . .
> 
> PS: Careful with the spoilers,
> 
> ...


Figured I should post my review after asking for others', so here's a fairly concise one.

Overall I enjoyed it and would recommend it, but it's probably in my bottom 5 or so in my ranking of Discworld books. The story line was reasonably creative and interesting, but none of the "new" characters (the two "star-crossed lover" pairs) were particularly compelling to me, ranging from the (mostly) shallow, stereotyped Juliet to the almost too reasonable Glenda; and it's hard to empathize with someone like Nutt with his numerous super-human abilities. I think some of this may have been due to a lack of focus as a result of maybe too many characters being followed, and thus not enough room for them to be fully developed. I also found the opening of the book a bit difficult to get my teeth into, perhaps because of the aforementioned lack of focus. Once it got rolling, though, it had no problem maintaining my interest.

I realize the preceding sounds like an at least somewhat negative review, but it is only in the context of me holding up _U.U._ in comparison to other Discworld books. I still think it's quite good and I know I'll reread it at some point in the future, but I would not recommend it as anyone's entry into the world which rides atop four elephants standing upon Great A'Tuin, the world turtle.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm really liking Nutt (and obviously reading very slowly, but having to read like five books for school too -_-).  He reminds me of Detritus for some reason that I can't really explain.  Maybe it's how they're both sort of naive and innocentish seeming.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

FYI, for those who may have been (like I) waiting for the price drop:  As of this morning, the price of this book has gone to $9.99.

Good timing, as I am finishing up the last of the Pratchett's purchased (Going Postal), and need to read this to have done all of them.  (AMAZING:  Three or four months ago I didn't even know who Terry Pratchett was.  Not I'm wondering to whom I should next move on...only kidding.  I have a ton of stuff "waiting in the wings", so to speak.)


----------

